
UK: Government unlocks £150M from dormant accounts for coronavirus reponse - tosh
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/government-unlocks-150-million-from-dormant-accounts-for-coronavirus-response
======
tosh
> an account is ‘dormant’ at a particular time if the account has been open
> throughout the period of 15 years ending at that time, but during that
> period no transactions have been carried out in relation to the account by
> or on the instructions of the holder of the account.

